# lohnt sich age of wulin



## Orgi92 (24. Januar 2014)

Leute ist das Spiel empfehlenswert?..und hat wer Ne Ahnung wie es mit der Langzeitmotivation aussieht mfg der Orgasmus


----------



## BloodyAngel (24. Januar 2014)

Aus meiner pers. Sicht lohnt sich das Spiel definitiv! 
Die Langzeitmotivation ist sehr hoch da es wesentlich komplexer ist als jedes andere MMO welches ich je gespielt habe... am Anfang mag es etwas "viel" sein was man lernen muss... aber genau das ist auch sehr spannend. Die Kämpfe generell sind sowieso ein "Blast"  
Schau es Dir an... ich mag das Spiel sehr und kann es jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. Zumal es auch kein P2W Prinzip gibt... den Shop braucht man nicht wirklich.
Ich zock mal noch ein Ründchen  
Falls du es beginnst schreib mir mal deinen Char Namen. 
MFG


----------



## Orgi92 (29. Januar 2014)

Würde sagen lass dein da und heut Abend meld ich mich :-B


----------



## Stueppi (1. Februar 2014)

Als ich das Spiel zur Beta gespielt habe war es schon eine ziemliche totgeburt. Ich hab Rappelz gespielt und man hat schon vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mitbekommen das AoW kommen wird, wurde aber nie was draus. Als ich dann n Key hatte (letztes Jahr) fand ich das Spiel ziemlich lahm. 
Die Storyquest war mehr n Tutorial und alle anderen Quests waren tägliche quests. Dazu kam noch das dauernd störende PK. Es gab keinen Grund und keine Motivation das weiter zu spielen da der Fortschritt nicht ersichtlich war.


----------



## Melphiz (17. Februar 2014)

Wer Lust hat, Unmengen an Text zu lesen (und das muss man) oder ständig jemanden zu fragen, weil einem das Spiel mal wieder zu einer Entscheidung (z.B. Schule) drängt, ohne dich richtig aufzuklären. Wenn man auf hakelige Animationen steht und irgendwie nie das Gefühl haben will, irgendetwas erreicht zu haben. Dann kann man zu Age of Wulin greifen.
Natürlich ist das subjektiv von mir aber genau diese Eindrücke haben mich nach 20 Stunden wieder dazu bewegt, es von der Platte zu putzen.


----------



## ForenTroll (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch nicht mal 1 Stunde gebraucht es wieder zu deinstallieren. Hatte es vorgestern Abend so ca. 21:30 angespielt und versucht über die Chatfunktion andere anzusprechen bzw. um Hilfe gebeten. In der ganze Stunde nicht eine Antwort und nur einen einzigen anderen Spieler angetroffen. Für ein MMO mit nur einem Server eine sehr traurige Ausbeute 
BTW: das Gameplay hat mir auch nicht zugesagt.


----------

